

US.gov, MPAA Celebrate Handing Hollywood Their Own Special Copyright Powers - DiabloD3
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120627/00392419502/us-copyright-office-mpaa-celebrate-handing-hollywood-stars-their-own-special-copyright-monopoly-powers.shtml

======
zeruch
I worked in "anti-piracy" (read: a DMCA chop shop) for a long time. This is
one more bit of idiocy that will continue to push people to seek alternative
outlets than the big content guys. In the last twenty years we've seen the
nominal rise of self pub outfits like Lulu (and now Amazon), musicians like
Marillion, NIN and King Crimson taking broad control of their releases, and
scads of different business models/approaches that effectively shut out BC and
their sycophants (the most recent that I thought was pretty sharp was the
moves by Louis CK).

I think its a matter of time; BC will get more draconian for their current
assets, which in turn will feed a culture that will want to create more of
their own without a sword of IP damocles overtheir heads.

